# PC Cabinet Dust Removal and Protection!



## sniperz1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I need some help to maintain a relatively dust free environment inside my case.

Cabinet : CM Storm Scout 2 Ghost White

I have recently built my rig, my cabby comes with dust filters the bottom but nothing on the other vents apart .
From where can I purchase similar dust filers for my case or any other alternatives for that so that I can minimize dust entry.

Also how to clean the dust from inside case?
Compressed air can or blower? Anything else will be helpful


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

If your Cabby has a dust filter wash it every month, Use a Blower inside the cabby every month, Keep the cabby on top of a large table, Use 120mm/140mm fans accordingly in the cabby.
Disassemble and reassemble your components inside the cabby when ever you do cleaning inside the cabby.


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> If your Cabby has a dust filter wash it every month, Use a Blower inside the cabby every month, Keep the cabby on top of a large table, Use 120mm/140mm fans accordingly in the cabby.
> Disassemble and reassemble your components inside the cabby when ever you do cleaning inside the cabby.



Ok thanks. I have 120 mm fans in my cabinet.

What kind of blower do you suggest? Any links?
I can't keep my cabinet on table cause my desk is already full with 5.1 ch audio and 24" monitor plus keyboard & mouse. This cabinet is quite big.
Are there Cabinet dustfilters available in India? I am not able to find it

Should I order these Square Magnetic Air Filter 120mm
5.85$ per filter
$13 shipping to India
I hope no customs will be applied on these filters. 

Anybody imported dust filters in here?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Ok thanks. I have 120 mm fans in my cabinet.
> 
> What kind of blower do you suggest? Any links?
> I can't keep my cabinet on table cause my desk is already full with 5.1 ch audio and 24" monitor plus keyboard & mouse. This cabinet is quite big.
> ...



If you want Fan Grills then here is the link: For Sale : Other FAN GRILLS - MATT BLACK__&__GLOSSY BLACK Fan Grills

Here buy Dust Filters & Air Blower from...

Dust Filters: Rosewill RFT-120 Case Accessory - Newegg.com

Air Blower: Access Denied


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> If you want Fan Grills then here is the link: For Sale : Other FAN GRILLS - MATT BLACK__&__GLOSSY BLACK Fan Grills
> 
> Here buy Dust Filters & Air Blower from...
> 
> ...



That air blower is worth 1600, anything cheaper than that which will serve the same purpose? Is using a blower safe? And what wattage should it be?
That newegg fan shipping charges are very high. Anyone who manufactures dust filters for pc in India?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2014)

if you can go the DIY route, then you can have it very cheap.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 21, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> That air blower is worth 1600, anything cheaper than that which will serve the same purpose? Is using a blower safe? And what wattage should it be?
> That newegg fan shipping charges are very high. Anyone who manufactures dust filters for pc in India?



you can purchase that blower for quite less locally.


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> if you can go the DIY route, then you can have it very cheap.



What DIY route do you suggest? Anything will help.

- - - Updated - - -

What wattage blower is safe for PC cleaning purpose?


----------

